# Favorite MAC Pro products for WoC?



## allThingsGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

My S.O. is heading to Vegas next month.  I want to send him with a MAC Pro shopping list!  I have a few pro e/s colors and that's about it.  

What are your favs?  

NC40.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

what do you have already?  Need more blues?  Purples?  The MAC store inside the Ceasars Forum shop's is the fuggen best in Vegas.  Send him there


----------



## Prototype83 (Apr 6, 2009)

My favs are Bio Green, Bright Sunshine, Vibrant Grape, and Blue Calm.  They are beautiful on darker skin!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 6, 2009)

e/s Bio Green, Sour lemon, Vibrant Grape
Piggies: Deep Brown, Grape 
Lippies: DarkSide, Show Orchid, Ruby Woo 

I am not sure what else is just pro because I only go to the Pro store


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 6, 2009)

My faves are Pure white and black black chromaline. Atlantlic Blue e/s, Sky Blue e/s, Deep Damson e/s. Water based mixing medium. Black black pigment is MUST for that suuuper rich black smokey eye. Show Orchid l/s. Peachstock l/s for a true nude lip color. #8 lashes and #12 lashes.  Black DUO glue! Crimson pro lipmix! It looks amazing over Russian red! 

thats most of what I can think about


----------



## kittykit (Apr 6, 2009)

E/S: Bottle Green, Bio Green
Lip Erase


----------



## allThingsGirl (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_what do you have already?  Need more blues?  Purples?  The MAC store inside the Ceasars Forum shop's is the fuggen best in Vegas.  Send him there_

 
I have alot of makeup. LOL.  But not too many pro things -- I have Vibrant Grape, Atlantic Blue, and Bottle Green though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love them! 

I don't really NEED anything....but since I never really get to go to a PRO store, I thought I'd take the opportunity to pick up something if it's a "must have". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll defintely send him to the Ceasars Forum -- I think that will be easier for him anyway.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Prototype83* 

 
_My favs are Bio Green, Bright Sunshine, Vibrant Grape, and Blue Calm.  They are beautiful on darker skin!_

 
Thanks for the e/s suggestions!  Bio green will definately go on my list then!  I'll look up the others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_e/s Bio Green, Sour lemon, Vibrant Grape
Piggies: Deep Brown, Grape 
Lippies: DarkSide, Show Orchid, Ruby Woo _

 
Ooh, a color called Sour Lemon sounds neat.  I'll look that one up too.  As well as the piggies and lippies.  I am pretty new to MAC lip products but I keep seeing "Ruby Woo" hear and there on forum threads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ruby_Woo* 

 
_My faves are Pure white and black black chromaline. Atlantlic Blue e/s, Sky Blue e/s, Deep Damson e/s. Water based mixing medium. Black black pigment is MUST for that suuuper rich black smokey eye. Show Orchid l/s. Peachstock l/s for a true nude lip color. #8 lashes and #12 lashes.  Black DUO glue! Crimson pro lipmix! It looks amazing over Russian red! 

thats most of what I can think about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What do you do with the Pure White and Black Black chromalines?  

Wow, I never knew that lash glue came in black!  That sounds really useful.

These are great suggestions to look up, thanks!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_E/S: Bottle Green, Bio Green
Lip Erase 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
There seem to be only 2 colors for Lip Erase, does "dim" work for you or is it too light?

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allThingsGirl* 

 
_What do you do with the Pure White and Black Black chromalines? 

Wow, I never knew that lash glue came in black! That sounds really useful.

These are great suggestions to look up, thanks! 
_

 
As eyeliners, but I use the white one as a base. I prefer Black Black chromaline to blacktrack fluidline. You get more product for the price and its a darker black.


----------

